# Recent Hunt at Thabazimbi Bushveld Safaris



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Beautiful specimans...jniszczak*

I am really happy you had a sucessfull trip.Its great to see the results of months of careful planning although I am not really a crossbow man myself maybe its the "welsh" in me. It looks a mean machine non the less. 

What is the 'modus operandus' of the sucessful cross bow hunter? is it very different from bow hunting?

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Congratulations. It seems you had a wonderful trip, I am glad for you. Yes interesting crossbow. 
I see you got some nice Impala.


----------



## jniszczak (Oct 13, 2004)

I have been a bowhunter for years and up until maybe 2006 it was all vertical. Then I started to play around with several different crossbows as something different. Once I shot the Desert Stryker by Bowtech (pictured) I knew that bowhunting, as I knew it, had just changed. I absolutely love it. You should shoot one, if for nothing else, but enjoyment. Ethical, deliberate and law abiding --- none of that has changed!


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Congratulations on the terrific hunt. Those are all great looking animals. If you have a chance, drop a link to your outfitter under the "name good outfitters here" thread. 

Norm


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Congratulations,

I am glad you enjoyed the trip.

The Baboon is a real nice one. 

I bet Pieter was glad when you shot him as they are a real pest on the property.:wink:


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice critters! Just realized your arrow was actually a.....bolt! Congrats from Texas.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Seems you had a good time near Thabazimbi.
Congratulation for this nice trophys.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------

